# So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...



## Administrator (13. April 2006)

*So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## crackajack (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

[x]...Action-Adventure-Rollenspiel-shooter wie deus ex

Gut das ich das noch nie gespielt habe, aber jetzt als nächstes spielen werde. Und  Boiling Point wartet auch schon auf mich.


----------



## ich98 (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

[x] Echtzeit-Strategie Spiel, dass mit ordentlichen Proportionen, Realismus, schöner Grafik, viele taktische Möglichkeiten usw. daher kommt und zur  Zeit des Aufsteigen-Roms oder in der Zeit der Saga von Camelot (Arthur, Eisenherz) spielt.


----------



## LordMephisto (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

....innovatives Spiel


----------



## doceddy (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

ich hab zwar action-rollenspiel angekreuzt ( diablo ), doch das land braucht etwas ganz neues. in letzten 3 jahren wiederholen sich die spiele nur. den entwicklern geht es nur um geld


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*



			
				LordMephisto am 13.04.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ....innovatives Spiel



*sign*


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

[x] Taktik-Shooter wie Operation Flashpoint


----------



## snedder (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

... kühles bier


----------



## MICHI123 (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

...en guten ego shooter! mit guten handling und ausgefeilten leveldesigne, bei guter KI und spannung. und vor allem genug gegner da, nicht so ein HL2 feeling..


----------



## MICHI123 (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*



			
				doceddy am 13.04.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab zwar action-rollenspiel angekreuzt ( diablo ), doch das land braucht etwas ganz neues. in letzten 3 jahren wiederholen sich die spiele nur. den entwicklern geht es nur um geld


stimmt nicht.
inovative spiele gehen unter
siehe: XIII
siehe: The movies


----------



## Bonkic (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*



			
				MICHI123 am 13.04.2006 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> siehe: The movies




innovativ ? 
na ja....

zum thema :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Rancor (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

... Tütchen, gefüllt mit allerlei lustigen Kräutern


----------



## Ricco2001 (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

[x] Ein Rollenspiel wie Oblivion

..und dazu ein Käsetoast!


----------



## mara-jade (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

... einen guten Ego-Shooter


----------



## Killtech (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf...*

.... Basejumping von den Petronas Towers. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## schakal3004 (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf...*

*... ne frau*


----------



## IWatchedMyDreamsDie (13. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf...*

[ x ] ...ein gekühltes Bier.
[ x ] ...Oblivion.
[ x ] ...meinen Schatz.

dummerweise muss mein Schatz das Bier trinken, weil ich von Oblivion nicht wegkomme


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf...*

.....*Armed Assault* 

Da das Spiel aber leider noch nicht erschienen ist, wären es aus der Liste Oblivion und Pro Evolution Soccer 5 und natürlich das gute alte Operation Flashpoint.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf...*

... einen scharfen Bleistift, bzw. einen Bleistift wo nicht andauernd die verdammte Spitze abbricht!

Zum Thema: Tomb Raider 8 *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## mara-jade (14. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.04.2006 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ... einen scharfen Bleistift, bzw. einen Bleistift wo nicht andauernd die verdammte Spitze abbricht!



kauf halt nicht immer die billigen für 9 Cent oder weniger


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf...*



			
				mara-jade am 14.04.2006 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 14.04.2006 00:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die teuren kann ich mir nicht leisten.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## MICHI123 (14. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf...*



			
				Killtech am 13.04.2006 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Basejumping von den Petronas Towers.


zweifellos das kreativste bisher!

auf bungeejumping hätt ich aber auch bock.
und sonst, mal nen bissle action hier, net so langweilige ferien wie bisher, nen swimmingpool, dass meine X-Jahreskarte ankommt
tjoa


----------



## DawnHellscream (14. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*



			
				snedder am 13.04.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ... kühles bier



dito 

[x] Oblivion 

boah ich hab die warterei satt ...ich will kein PES zocken ...sowas von langweilig 
und erst rehct kein Teil mehr von der C&C reihe ...die waren alle irgendwie aus dem zusammenhang gerissen ....nur 2 Charactere tauchten imemriweder auf : Tanja und Kain 

und der rest is auch etwas scheiße .....höchstens noch ne gepflegte runde WoW ....aber da bin ich shcon so weit, das ich kein bock mehr hab (Gnom Magier Lvl. 60 und schon 1mal Onyxia geshclagen )


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

[x] ... würdigen Deus Ex-Nachfolger.
[x] ... würdigen Schleichfahrt-Nachfolger.


----------



## MorbidAngel (17. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

[x] Oblivion ... freie Nacht rockt, gleich mal weitermachen   

[x] Definitiv Armed Assault ... Pflichtkauf

und dann noch [x] Hitman: Blood Money ... endlich steht der Termin ^^


----------



## IXS (17. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

Echtzeitstrategie, ja, aber nach Ed del Castillo Art. 
(Command & Conquer 1, Battle Realms , Dragonshard)



			
				MICHI123 am 13.04.2006 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ...en guten ego shooter! mit guten handling und ausgefeilten leveldesigne, bei guter KI und spannung. und vor allem genug gegner da, *nicht so ein HL2 feeling*..



Stimmt. wenn alle EGO-Shooter mal so werden, wie HL², dann verkaufe ich meinen PC


----------



## Jared (18. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

[x] Echtzeit Strategie wie C&C

viel lieber wäre mir:
[x] Echtzeitstrategie alá Homeworld 
[x] Würdiger Nachfolger von Wingcommander (o.Ä.)


----------



## Goddess (18. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

...gutes Ründchen Spellforce, ein gutes langes erholsames Schläfchen, ein richtig gutes Adventure, ein besseres Gehalt und ein tolles "RPG".


----------



## Lord_Rancor (18. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

...Döner... *hmjam*


----------



## Harlekin (18. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 18.04.2006 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Döner... *hmjam*


Selbe Gedanke    


mhhhh Döner


----------



## Lord_Rancor (18. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*



			
				Harlekin am 18.04.2006 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Lord_Rancor am 18.04.2006 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... mit extra Fleisch, Käse und Knoblauchsauce


----------



## Knight925 (19. April 2006)

*Verdammtes Bullfrog*

Auf was ich richtig lust hätte wäre ne fortsetzung von dungeon keeper mit fetter grafik in ego- und strategieansicht, viele geilen monstern, die übel drauf sind, lässig miese sprüche vom missionsgeber, geile kindergarten-namen von den schlössern der menschen, horny der in ner fetten feuerexplosion hochkommt und alles ummäht, monster und menschen solange foltern bis sie überllaufen, in den kerker sperren bis ihre gerippe zu skeletten geworden sind oder ihre leichen auf dem friedhof stopfen um vampire zu züchten. 

dumme kleine imps die dauernd angst haben und fette steinbrocken-fallen, die sich durch gänge wälzen und alles in ihrem weg platt machen. kreaturen die ALLE ihren eigenen charakter, kampfstil und fähigkeiten haben. schwarze engel die zum spass nen klumpen skelette aus dem nichts beschwören. und zu guter letzt nochmal der geilste sprecher den je ein spiel gesehen hat.

aber die schweine von bullfrog haben die produktion ja eingestellt......
und das obwohl der 3. teil im 2. storymäßig schon angekündigt wurde....


----------



## Guckyno1 (24. April 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

Adventure, z.B. Dreamfall


----------



## pirx (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: So richtig Lust hätte ich jetzt auf ein...*

Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass man bei der PCG nach wie vor der Meinung ist, dass Simulationen keine Existenzberechtigung haben...


----------

